# Minnesota people! Or Nearby!



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Saw a post from Texas wondering how many are from Minnesota? I know @FoxRidge is near me as that's where I got Thor!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lucky!!!! I wish I lived near @FoxRidge, I just love their Nigies! 😍 🥰 Thor is looking very dapper!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Lucky!!!! I wish I lived near @FoxRidge, I just love their Nigies!   Thor is looking very dapper!


Thank you! She is a wonderful person! I was asking for a specific blue eyes Polled nigerian! As soon as he was born she sent pics of him and his brothers, two were Polled and she gave me the chance to pick which one I wanted! Let me come see him when he was like 3 days old! As well as all her beautiful Nigerian Dwarfs! Definitely would suggest her or buy from her again!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I guess there no one


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

There's a few on here that live nearby, well in MN anyway lol but we get on her so very rarely. Sweet boy Thor and those baby blues <3


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

FoxRidge said:


> There's a few on here that live nearby, well in MN anyway lol but we get on her so very rarely. Sweet boy Thor and those baby blues QUOTE]I love his eyes, I love him! He is so sweet!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I live in MN!!! I raise Fainters though!


----------

